#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Drive in setje

## Richnies2000

Na heel wat keren is het nu toch eindelijk gelukt een paar plaatjes te schieten, meestal denk je er pas aan als de helft weer afgebroken is... 

zoals je ziet ontbreekt er licht, heb wel een showtec octopod set maar interesse in licht ontbreekt er een beetje!

kommentaar is welkom  :Smile: 

alleen niet over de kwaliteit van de foto's klagen! kheb nou een maal niet een duur "kodak picture moment" apparaat!

----------


## stainz

ziet er opzich helemaal niet verkeerd uit, misschien volgende keer een foto volledig vanaf de voorkant genomen. En misschien kan je even vermelden wat we precies zien en wat er in de ampracks zit bijvoorbeeld??

----------


## Junior

Vanwaar de roland VM7100(?) in het rechtse rackje?

----------


## Richnies2000

> ziet er opzich helemaal niet verkeerd uit, misschien volgende keer een foto volledig vanaf de voorkant genomen. En misschien kan je even vermelden wat we precies zien en wat er in de ampracks zit bijvoorbeeld??



 
komt ie dan 

amp rack 1:

adam hall blue 4  power dist. 

een lab 1600 en en 10000

en een dx 26 plus 


amp rack 2 :

dx 26   ( ja helaas geen plus, grootsche verschil is dat een dx 26 dement is!! verliest na enkele dagen zijn geheugen) 

een lab 4000 (voor monitoring) 
en 2x een vm 7100 met een cascade kit dus is 1 set 


speakers sub: x218 
toppen dynacord f123

----------


## Richnies2000

> Vanwaar de roland VM7100(?) in het rechtse rackje?



de 2de is via cascade kit aangesloten alleen niet in gebruik nu

----------


## Junior

> de 2de is via cascade kit aangesloten alleen niet in gebruik nu



Ja dat snap ik maar dit is nou niet bepaald een mengtafel voor een drive inshow toch?

----------


## Richnies2000

> Ja dat snap ik maar dit is nou niet bepaald een mengtafel voor een drive inshow toch?



true  :Big Grin:  toekomstig wil ik me meer met live bezig gaan houden, dus een toekomstige tafel

----------


## Junior

Haha oke vandaar heb ook nog op z'n mixert gewerkt.

Mocht je ooit nog willen uitbreiden met controlers/preamps enz moet je maar even mailen.

----------


## Nathan

Ik weet niet of ik het helemaal verkeerd heb hoor maar, je hebt aardig dikke speakerkabels en dan neem je voor de 380 kabel de dunste die er maar op aarde te vinden is! :Stick Out Tongue: 

Kan zijn dat ik het fout heb....

----------


## stainz

zou best wel eens kunnen dat het een verloop is vanaf een normaal wandcontactpunt 230V

----------


## Nathan

> zou best wel eens kunnen dat het een verloop is vanaf een normaal wandcontactpunt 230V



Maar dan werken toch niet alle 3 de groepen?, dan zou er toch maar 1 moeten werken?

----------


## Richnies2000

kabel die je daar ziet is 3x 2,5 

idd zit er een verloop naar 220 op dat wcdtje daar idd 

als je bij kleinere gigs geen 380 heb dan moet je toch iets he!

en zolang het wcdtje in de muur maar op 16a afgezekerd is kan er niets mee gebeuren

----------


## Roelande

zie ik dat nu mis of is je amprack achteraan volledig toe?

Geen problemen met koeling? Ok ja labgruppen kan wel wat hebben maar toch...

----------


## Richnies2000

zitten 4 koel roosters in in beide racks 

dat moet genoeg zijn, en indien er een eitje op gebakken kan worden kan ik altijd het deurtje nog openen!

----------


## vasco

> Maar dan werken toch niet alle 3 de groepen?, dan zou er toch maar 1 moeten werken?



Het kan maar je kunt niet meer dan één keer 16A trekken.

Edit:
Had hier een uitleg getypt over het hoe en wat.
Heb deze weer verwijdert om ongelukken te voorkomen wanneer mensen hier geen kennis van hebben.

----------


## Richnies2000

toch nog maar even een rechte foto genomen!

----------


## MELO

En toch zou een beetje licht, al zijn het maar 2 x 4 parren op een statiefje, het nét even wat gelikter doen aanschouwen.

----------


## djsandman

Mooi setje geluid.
Wat voor monitoren zie ik hier?

----------


## Richnies2000

ooit zal er wel een lichtsetje bij komen, heb wel 8 letparretjes op statief maar die onbreken toch vaak, iig wel in zalen waar al sfeerverlichting is

monitor is overgekocht zelfbouw

----------


## Richnies2000

> Het kan maar je kunt niet meer dan één keer 16A trekken.
> 
> Edit:
> Had hier een uitleg getypt over het hoe en wat.
> Heb deze weer verwijdert om ongelukken te voorkomen wanneer mensen hier geen kennis van hebben.



 
denk dat er alleen niet veel fout kan gaan  :Smile:  hooguit doorgeslagen zekering,  andersom kan het wel flink link zijn!

----------


## djspeakertje

> toch nog maar even een rechte foto genomen!



 
Heb je tijdens het bouwen je foto's geschoten? Ik zie op de bovenste foto in post 1 die kleine subjes (zelfbouw 15"ers van MusicXtra?) niet? En waar zijn die eigenlijk precies voor? Zo'n X218 (wacht effe, gekocht bij MusicXtra? :Wink: ) moet toch genoeg zijn?


Sorry als ik het niet helemaal heb begrepen, dat overkomt me vaker :Wink: 


Daan

----------


## Richnies2000

die kleine subjes hebben er tijdens de gig niet gestaan,  die stonden er eventjes om te testen, dus idd ze worden niet tegelijk gebruikt!

en bij post 1 waren ze er idd niet  :Smile:  maar vond voor het contrast wel leuk om ze te laten staan met die foto!

en ja die x218 subs zijn meer als genoeg, bevallen me erg goed!  nu weer even doorsparen om mn toppen te vervangen deze houden de subs op geen enden na bij  :Mad:

----------


## Richnies2000

een kleine kick..

vanaf vandaag de trotse bezitter van 2 nieuwe toppen  :Smile:   zaterdag mijn eerste feest dus dan kan ik ze even goed testen  :Smile:  

ja ik heb ook mn twijfels in het begin gehad over de kleur en dat heeft de desbetreffende persoon ook wel geweten maar uiteindelijk denk ik toch wel dat het niet *over de top* is

----------


## Stoney3K

Je bent testklant van MusicXtra toevallig?  :Smile: 

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/liv...ieuwe-top.html

----------


## Richnies2000

je mag het omschrijven als klant  :Smile:   ik heb tevens ook zijn subs en die bevallen mij zeer goed,

----------


## Rolandino

je kunt beter geld investeren in een mooie dj meubel en wat verlichting dan geld te stoppen in nieuwe toppen.

----------


## Richnies2000

niet als je uiteindelijk richting live stuurt ipv dj  :Smile:  en ja het topic staat dan in de verkeerde forum categorie

----------


## MusicXtra

> je kunt beter geld investeren in een mooie dj meubel en wat verlichting dan geld te stoppen in nieuwe toppen.







> true  toekomstig wil ik me meer met live bezig gaan houden, dus een toekomstige tafel



Lezen is ook een vak. :Wink:

----------


## Hans van Demen

> toch nog maar even een rechte foto genomen!



Zeker een hoop extra werk om dat bruine kastje met die boeken en die vaas met bloemen iedere keer mee te nemen...... zou hem dan meer in het midden zetten.....staat netter....

----------


## Richnies2000

> Zeker een hoop extra werk om dat bruine kastje met die boeken en die vaas met bloemen iedere keer mee te nemen...... zou hem dan meer in het midden zetten.....staat netter....



 :Confused: denk je dat ik een hernia wil...   maar eigenlijk kan hij beter naar de schroothoop... maarja hij is helaas van een zaaleigenaar en niet van mij...

----------


## MusicXtra

> zeker een hoop extra werk om dat bruine kastje met die boeken en die vaas met bloemen iedere keer mee te nemen...... Zou hem dan meer in het midden zetten.....staat netter....



+1:d ...........

----------


## Richnies2000

> Zeker een hoop extra werk om dat bruine kastje met die boeken en die vaas met bloemen iedere keer mee te nemen...... zou hem dan meer in het midden zetten.....staat netter....




waar haal je btw de boeken vandaan het is een antiek orgel!

----------


## Hans van Demen

> waar haal je btw de boeken vandaan het is een antiek orgel!



Ooo dat valt mee, op die oude boeken zit bijna geen btw meer....Nu begrijp ik dat het wat naar rechts staat, natuurlijk het is een _drive in discoorgel show...._

----------


## SPS

ga je de nieuwe toppen (van 45 kg) op een paaltje "balanceren"?

Paul

----------


## djspeakertje

38kg geloof ik, maar maakt het niet minder erg. 33 doen we wel eens op school, maar veel meer zou ik niet doen, dan wordt het idd balanceren...


Daan

----------


## Richnies2000

nu zie ik hier het probleem niet van... alle K&M statieven mogen 50 kg centric load hebben 

tevens is het een wind-up paal inmiddels, en de subs wegen ruim 80 kg  dus omvallen zie ik niet zo snel gebeuren.. 

tevens waren de oude rx115 toppen ook geloof ik 33 kg

----------


## djspeakertje

Probeer het voor de grap eens en zie die dingen schommelen, wordt je niet vrolijk van als daar iemand tegenaan leunt.


Daan

----------


## Richnies2000

sorry maar die logica snap ik niet 33 kg wiebelt niet en 38 kg wel... 

ik zie liever een kast van 38 kg op en degelijke sub met paal staan,  als een kast van 25 kg op een driekhoek statief...  

denk dat er qua gewichts verhoudingen veel "gevaarlijkere" situaties zijn..

----------


## djspeakertje

Die zijn er ook zeker wel, maar 33kg wiebelt ook wel hoor, vooral als je het statiefje wat hoger zet. (logica)


Daan

----------


## Richnies2000

vanvond even getest of alles wou werken 

zie foto hieronder, nu is met sfeerlicht ook te zien dat het oranje waar veel over gesproken is niet eruit springt maar gewoon een detail in de speakers wordt.

jawel foto is wederom iphone kwaliteit.. excuus!

----------


## djspeakertje

Ik weet het niet, het ziet er zeker goed uit (hoe was het geluid is nu dus de grote vraag), maar een zwart schuimfrontje als optie zou wonderen doen. Het oranje bij de handvatten zou dan juist weer passend zijn lijkt me. Je hebt de touwtjes tussen je racks trouwens wel erg strak staan...


Daan

----------


## DMiXed

Opzich ziet het er niet verkeerd uit inderdaad, al vallen de toppen wel erg groot uit, had ze niet zo groot verwacht. Langzaam wel richting 'lomp'. Maar, hoe klinken ze? Even groots als het formaat?

----------


## MusicXtra

De toppen zijn niet in eerste instantie ontwikkeld voor gebruik op een statiefpaaltje, dat dit wel mogelijk is maakt ze alleen maar universeler.
En voor een top met deze prestaties is het nog steeds een heel erg compact en licht kastje.

----------


## NesCio01

Ik zie dat ik m'n post verwijderd heb, odd en sorry.

Ik vind dat je een mooie set hebt, waarin de hand van de
meester ook in de racks te zien is  :Smile: .

Persoonlijk heb ik de aansluitingen liever aan de achterzijde
van m'n racks. Naast dat ik dat netter vind staan geeft het
mij meer bedieningsgemak, maar zoals ik schreef, da's persoonlijk!

grtz

Nes

----------


## Richnies2000

@ djspeakerte
een schuimpje kan altijd nog een optie zijn, maar ik vind het tot nu toe niet storend het oranje gedeelte aan de voorkant,  de touwtjes staan idd strak kwam doordat ik 1 rack naar voren had getrokken normaal hangen ze als de racks naast elkaar staan netjes met een boogje, hoe minder kabels in een kluwe des de minder hoef je te zoeken bij een storing oid..

hoe het geluid is, mijn vorige referentie punt waren de ev rx115 speakers en ben er een stuk op vooruit gegaan,  op het moment dat je bij mijn oude rx set flink gas gaf werd het een schel gebeuren, bij deze toppen blijft alles helder en goed verstaanbaar, ook een meter of 20 a 25 verder in de zaal is alles nog perfect te horen wat de rx speakers ook niet echt haalden.. 

voorderest heb ik nog maar 1 uurtje getest dus de tijd zal het leren, maar ziet er veelbelovend uit

@DMixed
Yep ze klinken ook groots, maar ik (weeg nog geen 60 kg) pak ze alleen op en zet ze op de paaltjes dus ze zien er lomp uit maar zijn best te hanteren, mede door de handvatten op de verschillende hoogtes buiten het design is het een zeer practisch goed doordacht idee..

@nesCio01

de racks heb ik inderdaad veel aandacht aan besteed, ook vanbinnen zien ze er netjes uit alles met a merk kabels gelegd en netjes opgebonden met klitteband, ook aan de goede stroomverdeling gedacht. dank voor compliment :Smile: 
Wat betreft de achterkant, ja het heeft voordelen en nadelen, als je achterlangs legt kan je nooit je racks tegen een muur oid aanplaatsen want je zit altijd te rommelen met je kabels ed, en idd ziet voorin pluggen er iets rommeliger uit, wel heb ik er voor gekozen om mn aansluitplaten onderin te zetten zodat mn amps en processors toegankelijk zijn, in het rechter rack zit mijn roland processor dus daar wordt alles op ingeprikt.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Dat is een nadelige eigenschap van RX115, en van vele andere EV speakers maar als je ze biampt of goed processed is er niets aan de hand hoor.
Vind de toppen wel erg lomp eruit zien zo op je subs en het oranje dat kan gewoon niet...

Net of je terug gaat naar het SA tijdperk...

Verder is het wel netjes voor elkaar en je hebt met de speakers denk ik best een goede keuze gemaakt verder hoor  :Wink:

----------


## Richnies2000

De rx 115 speakers waren ge-biampt  gemeten door musicxtra en nog steeds dit probleem... maar ik denk ook niet dat je een rx115 met het nieuwe kastje mag vergelijken, helemaal omdat de hoogdriver het veelvoud kost van de ev driver 

in de toekomst moet het een subje op zn kant worden met kickje erop en dan top erop dan ziet de set er niet meer lomp uit maar is het gewoon een nette kolom geworden.

toch heb ik gister tijdens een feest een positieve reactie gehad over de kleur oranje, maar ik denk dat jullie als je de kast ziet staan op een avond de kleur oranje niet meer oranje noemen tevens krijg je schaduweffect door het geperforeerde metaal. 

denk dat je eerst het kastje ergens gezien moet hebben voor je een mening kan geven erover, en uiteraard dan wel bij gepast licht

----------


## showband

als even de oldewieven ophouden over de kleur, zou ik best willen weten hoe de klankindruk tijdens een uitvoering was.  En hoe de reacties waren (vooral van de band)

----------


## Rolandino

De rx 115 speakers waren ge-biampt gemeten door musicxtra en nog steeds dit probleem... 

Ik weet het niet hoor maar die klank kun je er echt wel uitkrijgen hoor ......

Heb zelf ook EV maar dat agressieve krijg je er echt wel uit bij goed afstellen.

Plus vergelijk je appels met peren. De EVkast is een 2 weg systeem en de VA kast een 3-weg systeem

Bij een 3-weg is er altijd meer controle dan bij een 2-weg systeem.

----------


## MusicXtra

> maar ik denk ook niet dat je een rx115 met  het nieuwe kastje mag vergelijken, helemaal omdat de hoogdriver het  veelvoud kost van de ev driver







> De rx 115 speakers waren ge-biampt gemeten door musicxtra en nog steeds dit probleem...
> Ik weet het niet hoor maar die klank kun je er echt wel uitkrijgen hoor ......
> 
> Heb zelf ook EV maar dat agressieve krijg je er echt wel uit bij goed afstellen.
> 
> Plus vergelijk je appels met peren. De EVkast is een 2 weg systeem en de VA kast een 3-weg systeem Volgens mij schrijft hij dit zelf al.
> 
>  
> Bij een 3-weg is er altijd meer controle dan bij een 2-weg systeem.



De beperkte worp krijg je er echt niet uit, dat heeft simpel met het ontwerp te maken.
Probleem is daarbij dat, wanneer je maximaal van de worp wilt profiteren je EQ settings eigenlijk altijd een compromis zullen zijn.

----------


## Richnies2000

er was geen band die speelde, was een verjaardag van een verre kennis

----------


## Richnies2000

> Plus vergelijk je appels met peren. De EVkast is een 2 weg systeem en de VA kast een 3-weg systeem
> 
> Bij een 3-weg is er altijd meer controle dan bij een 2-weg systeem.



zo als musicxtra al zei dat meldde ik zelf al, maar als je naar vergelijkingen zoekt dan kan je de kasten helemaal niet meer vergelijken, want de hoorn is anders en tevens is de hoogdriver in de ev kast een 3 inch driver.... 

maar ik was hem op klank aan het vergelijken en niet qua budget of componenten

----------


## Rolandino

Ook klank van een 2 weg kun je niet vergelijken met een 3-weg systeem

----------

